# Looking for a club to join in north eastern Ga



## fredman (Apr 29, 2016)

I am looking for a club that will lease me rabbit hunting rights after deer season. Will only be two hunters most of the time. My son and I always hunt together and are not in it for the numbers. We love the outdoors and our beagles and clean all that we shoot. Would love to join a club or just lease some land within one hour to one hour and a half of the Oconee,SC line because I live in SC. The thicker the land the better.
Thanks in advance for any replies to this post, or you can text or call my cell.
Fred 
Cell-864-710-6044


----------



## jeffersonrandall (Jun 2, 2016)

sir,  we have close to 900 acres in oglethorpe co. we would lease out to you for rabbit hunting if your interested.  we charge 250.00 for the rights to rabbit hunt and you would be the only ones hunting and you can bring anyone you like.  thanks Randall cell # 7063383130


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 11, 2016)

Our Club has small game memberships.
We are located in Southern Richmond County.
about 5 miles from the Burke County line.
If interested contact me back.

smokehill@gmail.com                 or                706 680-6401


----------



## fredman (Jun 11, 2016)

timber ghost said:


> Our Club has small game memberships.
> We are located in Southern Richmond County.
> about 5 miles from the Burke County line.
> If interested contact me back.
> ...



I really appreciate you responding to my post but your club is just too far for me.  That would be about 2hours and 45 minutes one way.
Thanks


----------



## fredman (Jun 30, 2016)

I am still looking for a club that will allow me to rabbit hunt after deer season ends.  I would really like to have something in the north eastern portion of Ga.  Something within 50 to 75 miles of the Oconee County,SC line.
Please text or call my cell at 864-710-6044 or reply to this post.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank You for your response Fredman.


----------



## fredman (Jul 18, 2016)

Btt


----------

